# Minimum hours need to maintain employment



## RandomTM007 (Mar 22, 2020)

Is there a minimum number of hours I have to work in a given time period to stay employed without taking an LOA? I only work weekends and the first weekend of March I requested off but last weekend and this weekend I had people cover my shifts. I'm not super comfortable working right now but would if someone doesn't pick up a shift. I'm just wondering if it's ok to keep putting up my shifts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 22, 2020)

I don’t think so but if leadership notices they’ll stop scheduling you as often. Talk with them and explain your concerns. If you have a medical condition that makes you more vulnerable, you may get paid time off. Talk with HR or your ETL.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 21, 2020)

ElizabethManning said:


> Is there something more I should know before the purchase?


 Purchase?


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 24, 2020)

Spambot is my bet.


----------

